# Powerbook qui s'allume plus ???



## burnet (5 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai un gros souci sur mon Powerbook 15", 1.25 Ghz celui-ci ne veut plus s'allumer. J'ai beau avoir tout essayer rien n'y fait et pourtant il marchait très bien le soir d'avant.

En fait j'ai déjà essayer de le vider complétement en enlevant la batterie, le secteur et la batterie de sauvegarde à l'intérieur (oui je l'ai demonté ;-)) mais ca n'a rien changé.

De plus le témoin de charge de l'alimentation reste toujours orange même si j'enlève la batterie alors j'ai tout de suite pensé à un probléme de PMU.


Merci à tous si vous avez d'autres "voies" de guérison.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (5 Août 2006)

La batterie est-elle recharg&#233;e (voyant vert) ?


----------



## burnet (5 Août 2006)

Ben non en fait elle se recharge plus, le voyant reste toujours en orange et même si j'enlève la batterie il reste en orange. Normalement il devrait être vert sans batterie je crois.

Donc là la batterie est complètement déchargé (les témoins sur elle, y en a qu'un qui clignote) et bizarrement tout marchait très bien hier.

Merci


----------



## brunel (6 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

même genre de problême sur un -trés vieux!- Powerboog G3 sous 10.2.8 : lorsque je veux l'allumer l'écran me met uniquement au centre une icône de disquette avec un point d'interrogation clignotant.... (la batterie est morte depuis belle lurette, et ne fonctionne que sur secteur...)
J'ai éteins, rallumé, éteins, rallumé etc, rien n'y fait!

Un conseil, une idée? Ou je le met tout de suite à la casse!

Merci.


----------



## françois25 (7 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai lu sur un forum (très honnêtement je sais plus lequel) que cela pouvait provenir de l'usité de 4 piles boutons au sein de la carte mère.

Je vais retrouvé ça.

françois


----------



## Alan571 (7 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

Essayez la r&#233;initialisation du Power manager; &#224; l'arr&#234;t : Touche MAJ + fn + ctrl + Power

Puis attendre 1 minutes et d&#233;marrer (bouton power) et zapper la PRAM (Pomme + alt + P + R)


----------



## brunel (8 Août 2006)

Bonsoir,

merci de vos réponses, j'ais testé toutes ses manipulations, rien à faire!!

Il semblerait, d'aprés le support apple, qu'il faille tout réinstaller...

(juste pour informations voici le lien) :

http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=58042-fr

Merci.


----------



## Fat Boss Slim (10 Août 2006)

Burnet : je crois que la batterie est morte...

Brunel : ton disque a soit un pb physique soit un pb d'OS, il faudrait red&#233;marrer sur un CD OSX afin de tester le DD avec Utilitaire de disque du CD.

Si rien n'y fait alors, alors tenter une r&#233;installation de l'OS seul pour garder les donn&#233;es.


----------



## tooms (28 Octobre 2008)

salut a tous

moi aussi je suis victime de ce problem avec un PB G4. parfois heureusement, il redemare apres quelque jour d'attente, patiente donc pour certain d'entre vous... peut etre...

françois25, ta tehorie sur les pile interne m'interresse, alors si tu peut m'en dire un peu plus, je sens que c'est une bonne piste

aplus


----------

